# Carbon Fiber Water Bottle Cages



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Carbon Fiber Water Bottle Cages:

What do you use? Are there any that stand out above the rest? Are there certain ones that are simply terrible? Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Arundel are good


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Unless you in it for looks... I think they are a waste of money. 

Now if I had the money, I'd get them for looks. Seriously. Any real cyclist would.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I've purchased some from a carbon bike manufacturer in China (see the Chinese carbon bike thread) and have no complaints (they actually work real well). The last ones they sent me were Bontrager RXLs. The others were just in plain carbon. I think I paid $12 each for them. You can check eBay also.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I picked a couple Forte Epsilon ones from performance. I had to test fit my bottle (camelbak chill podium) because some of the carbon cages didn't fit them. They look hot on my naked cf bike, and well, that was worth it.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Carbon fiber water bottle cages say something about the people who use them..


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Carbon fiber water bottle cages say something about the people who use them..


The way things are headed, having a quality metal cage might actually be a bigger statement.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Chunky CF frame, chunky CF cage to match.  
As long as it holds the bottle sufficiently but that said, I have CF cages on the CF bike and Alu on the rest.


----------



## amryna96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just use normal and a lame bottle cage.. I don't know if it's carbon or not but at least it holds my drink alright (;


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The stainless steel wire cages from Performance and others are the best bang for buck and look the best - classic look, minimalist, lightweight (ligher than alu) and cheap.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Elite makes nice cages. I use their Custom Race versions which, though not CF, are very elegant and lightweight. They weigh a few more grams than carbon, but ~600 gm less than a full water bottle. They work very well and I got them on sale for ~$10 each.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

TimV said:


> Carbon Fiber Water Bottle Cages:
> 
> What do you use? Are there any that stand out above the rest? Are there certain ones that are simply terrible? Let me know. Thanks!


Try ebay; china manufacturers, cheap and good. I have 4, had them for about 2 years.
15-20 bucks per 1 pair


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Im assuming you want carbon for the light weight and looks? I like Serfas carbon cages. They have a number of different designs that should suit your taste and they are pretty light weight and have worked extremely well for me.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

they induce micro asplosions that keep your water fresh


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> they induce micro asplosions that keep your water fresh


Well, I'm sold!


----------



## brumos (Jul 18, 2011)

LBS tried to sell me a $60 CF cage. Are people really that retarded to waste money like that?? Yeah, i have a nice CF frame, but that doesn't mean I'm going to spend $60 for a cage. I just laughed and said no thanks.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Carbon fiber water bottle cages say something about the people who use them..


yes, they say they are cooler than grumpy retro-grouches! Pick up some off of ebay - you don't need to spend a lot on them. I picked up a cheap pair (weigh about 25 grams each) and they have been great. Bottles have stayed in even through race crashes.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I have Bontragers. Love them. Bottles snap into place and don't move about. Plenty of clearance on the 56cm frame for two bottles.


----------



## JPK_NJ (Jul 18, 2011)

I use duct tape. Price to performance ratio is great!


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought my carbon cages off e-bay. Less than 24g each and $25 for the pair. Holds the bottles pretty well too.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/2-PCS-Carbon-Bic...644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb115865c


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Random Chinese carbon cages, $20 shipped for both <25g. Ebay.


----------



## jgi27 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't use water bottles. Camelbak all the way!


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> they induce micro asplosions that keep your water fresh


and effervescent:thumbsup:


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

jgi27 said:


> I don't use water bottles. Camelbak all the way!


Do they make one in carbon fiber?


----------



## by666 (Mar 22, 2004)

*chinese carbon*

from ebay. 14 bucks including shipping. just a few bucks more than no name metal ones the local bike shop sells and they look better, but other than looks it really doesnt make a difference as long as they hold the bottle.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

With a 49cm frame, I went with Arundel sidewinder. Much easier for me.


----------

